# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Lake Toxaway- North Carolina

## stbartshopper

The Greystone Inn on Lake Toxaway offers beautiful views of the lake and mountains; a guided boat tour of the lake; fly fishing, good food and relaxation. Book well in advance. About an hours drive outside of Asheville in western North Carolina mountains. We enjoyed our leisurely stay. Great in the fall with the forest colors.

----------

